# SW Louisiana



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Either rig will work. Grew up in DeRidder, just South of Leesville and Ft. Polk. Look at Big Lake South of Lake Charles. Also, look into Sabine Lake. 

How big is your skiff?


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Just noted the size of your boat in your signature. You will be fine. No need for a bigger boat, unless you just want a bigger boat. Also, lots of fresh water lakes near Ft. Polk.

Have fun!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

if you have both, you can do everything


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for replies


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

I lived in Lake Charles for about twelve years....left about one year after Rita hit.

You're likely gonna be fine with the boat you have. A bay boat is great for Big Lake, Sabine Lake, Toledo Bend, etc, but is not going to serve you well on a number of the smaller lakes in the area that offer great bass fishing.....these often are filled with lots of petrified timber and stumps. Just something to consider. Have fun. The great fishing and hunting opportunities and food help to make up for the god-awful climate.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Don’t sell the Mitzi! It will be great in the marsh. Not so great for the lakes, but that is where everyone else and their mother is. You have to get shallow to avoid the fools. We fished fairly light hulls and had to hide from the wind and we still caught fish consistently. A bay boat does definitely help when the fish are deep in late winter and you need to dredge with live bait.

Ft. Polk has a very nice MWR launch on the Louisiana side of Toledo Bend. You can easily run across to the Texas side which I felt was better on the south end of the lake.

SW LA NWR Complex is an awesome marsh to fish. You could pole all you want back in there. Just know that an average tide change is only about 1-1.5’, not the 8’ tides you saw back in SC, so you don’t need to be as nervous about getting stranded

Ft. Polk isn’t bad at all if you like to hunt and fish. It was my first duty station and it was good. On the other hand, most people experience Ft. Polk during a training rotation. They sweat in the woods with the mosquitoes while the OPFOR kicks their ass for a couple weeks; this leaves a lasting negative impression. I also wouldn’t want to be a single soldier at Ft. Polk. I’m not saying the options are all bad, but there is a ton of competition for what is available.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

....and I’m sorry you didn’t get Alaska. That would have been cool.

Nate


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Decided to sell the Mitzi and placed deposit on a Sabine Versatile


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That Sabine Versatile is a beautiful boat. Enjoy.

Nate


----------

